# Fava beans---what do they taste like?



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

We've never had them, so I don't know what they taste like. I'm looking for new/different vegetables to grow in the fall/winter here, and favas seem to fit the bill in terms of temperatures. 

I have read they are edible at the green, shelling stage and also the hard, dry stage. What do they taste like at each stage? Green beans? Peas? At the hard dry stage? Pinto beans, kidney beans, cowpeas? 

Anyone??


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I like Favas at the green stage- I've never had them dry. They are a "greener" flavour than peas not as sweet. Sorry I am not good with describing flavours. I find them difficult to grow though in that they seem to be useful as a trap crop for black fly, they just get covered.


----------



## fratermus (May 11, 2009)

They go particularly well with liver and a nice chianti.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

fratermus said:


> They go particularly well with liver and a nice chianti.


LOL! Every time I see/hear "fava beans", that's the first thing I think of!


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

I have some of the dried ones here, but haven't cooked any yet. In appearance they are brown and remind me of butter beans / very mature lima bean in other words, and would expect similar taste / texture.


----------



## bantams (Sep 7, 2003)

Definitely a similar flavor to peas, but nuttier and not as sweet. More robust.
They are a pain to peel, but worth it! Just don't overcook them.
They're fantastic with olive oil, lemon, and parmesan. 
Or a quick ragout of spring peas, favas, artichokes and cherry tomatoes, some smoky chorizo and a light tomato broth, served with a nice piece of seared fish. That was my favorite dish when cooking at the Culinary Institute of America! 

Here's a good article on them: Fava Beans


----------

